# WAHL Bravura Clipper OMG



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

I just got a new Walh Bravura with Lithium ion power ! I took it straight out of the box and did Carley's face and feet. OMG !!! It is great ! So quiet and it did not get hot at all. I don't have a clue what blade I was using, it was just the one on it and it cut like butter and much shorter than the #10 I have been using. I can't wait to read about it and learn how to use all the slide on combs. I love that it is cordless and felt so good in my hand, just the right weight . I did not know what I had been missing...


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

That is so good that you're loving your new clippers and that they do such a nice job. It's very gratifying to know you made a good purchase, especially when these things aren't cheap. I'm awaiting the arrival of my new Wahl Chromado with lithium ion battery. lol. On another thread there was much talk about this. I ordered by mistake the one without that battery so returned it and ordered the other. Anyhow, I think we can't go wrong with Wahl. I also love my little Wahl mini arco for shaving and trim work. It doesn't tend to get hot either and it's cordless too...very nice. But I needed a little bigger clipper for bodies. You'll have to show some pictures of your freshly groomed Carley. :happy:


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

My directions are in German... I can't read a word of it. LOL Hopefully, I can figure it out.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Carley's Mom said:


> My directions are in German... I can't read a word of it. LOL Hopefully, I can figure it out.[/QUOTE
> 
> If you need help, my ex speaks German fluently and my daughter knows a lot but not completely fluent. You can write it here and will get you help. Probably too, someone here speaks German. There's always the dictionary if you just need help with a few words. German is very similar to English. You will probably recognize some words. I took some German in school, but have forgot so much that I'd be no help. That's funny they're not in English too. Are you sure you checked all the pages, front and back? Good luck.


----------



## 2719 (Feb 8, 2011)

Carley's Mom said:


> I don't have a clue what blade I was using, it was just the one on it and it cut like butter and much shorter than the #10 I have been using. I can't wait to read about it and learn how to use all the slide on combs. I love that it is cordless and felt so good in my hand, just the right weight . I did not know what I had been missing...


It is probably a five in one blade, so the setting from left to right would be #9, #10, #15, #30 & #40


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

TLP, you are right. Thanks so much. I don't know what it was set on, I have never used anything but a #10 and I know it is shorter than a #10. I love the close shave, but I don't want to cut them.

And yes, I looked at all the directions, no English at all. I ordered it from Amazon.


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

Carley's Mom, I just took photos of the English language section of my Bravura manual, but they are too large to post here. If I shrink them down with a photo app, I'm not sure you'll be able to read it well, but I will try. My book has many languages, so not sure why yours doesn't. I know Wahl has good customer service, so you could probably ring them-not a bad idea since you may want to confirm you have an actual warranty for the U.S.

I bought my Bravura trimmer from Groomer's Choice, and can recommend them from a few purchases (plus they have a warehouse in NV so I get product quickly here in NorCal ). They don't do the big sales with the loss leaders, but they seem to me to be honest and straightforward about things. They also provide some buyer protection for the better shear lines that they sell.


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

Yes, the files don't re-size down small enough to post here. I can take the booklet to work and scan the pages tomorrow or Friday and email them if you'd like--the quality will be better than my camera and poor lighting can offer. PM me an address if you want this .

I join you in the Bravura love , and btw, I made a post a while back when trying to figure out the notches (since the booklet is silent on this matter). Finally called Wahl and they kindly informed me the single notch is the 40 blade, and you go down (or up, as the case may be) from there to 30, 15, 10, and then 9.

Btw, I cannot log in during the work day (strict work rules), so the files would get sent in the evening after I get home and retrieve them from my email account.


----------



## Rachel76 (Feb 3, 2014)

My german is far from perfect but if I can help let me know. I think streetcar's idea is the best. I just ordered the same clipper yesterday. Can't wait to try it out. I took Hemi down with scissors to save time and energy for bathing and drying before clipping. She looks like she was in a fight with a weedeater..... and lost!


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Carley's mom. I just now got my Wahl Chromado clippers and the directions are in German AND English! LOL. I think you should maybe call Wahl and point this out to them. The two clippers, when I read the descriptions online look to be the same in every way except the Bravura are a couple ounces lighter. I can't see anything else different....same features, same SPM. But anyhow, I think that's goofy that you didn't get any in English. Well, I'm about to read through mine and maybe bathe Maurice and try them out. He's the only one with any hair left. LOL.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Poodlebeguiled said:


> Carley's mom. I just now got my Wahl Chromado clippers and the directions are in German AND English! LOL. I think you should maybe call Wahl and point this out to them. The two clippers, when I read the descriptions online look to be the same in every way except the Bravura are a couple ounces lighter. I can't see anything else different....same features, same SPM. But anyhow, I think that's goofy that you didn't get any in English. Well, I'm about to read through mine and maybe bathe Maurice and try them out. He's the only one with any hair left. LOL.


You are right...they are the same mechanically.....and according to the Wahl site specs, they weigh the same 8.8 ounces! They just have different housings! Happy clipping everyone!!!:beauty:


----------



## realrellim (Dec 12, 2014)

Thank you! This is on my list, though I've been waiting because as a puppy he really only needs feet/face/sanitary right now anyhow. 

I did just buy a Wahl Mini Arco for those areas and hope I like it. I was watching the videos about how to clip feet and they were all saying to use a #10, but this one has a #30. But everyone here says it's great for feet/face/sanitary so I think I need to just clip his feet already and call it done.


----------



## ItzaClip (Dec 1, 2010)

Get the stainless steel guard combs for it. They slide through hair like butter. I use Wahl berretto, li pro and brauvera every day in my grooming salon. My favorite clippers


----------



## Caddy (Nov 23, 2014)

Carley's mom, you made these sound so good I JUST ORDERED ONE! Can you get a ceramic blade for this, I couldn't find one?


----------



## Tabatha (Apr 21, 2015)

Just used mine for the first time today, they're amazing! Leeloo still has her puppy coat and I wanted to give her a modified continental clip. I've never clipped a dog before! Crazy, right? Well, these clippers + YouTube, made it easy! Far from perfect but over time, I'm sure I'll become more confident. Leeloo was a prostar but she's freaked out about having a nekkid bum!


----------



## Raven's Mom (Mar 18, 2014)

I have been following this thread because I want cordless clippers so badly. Do I understand everyone to be saying the Bravura, Arco, and Chromado are all essentially the same? I have flipped back and forth to new and old threads researching this and just want to be sure I get the right thing!


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Just google it, I have always found any user guide on the internet.


----------



## West U (Jul 30, 2014)

*Do you still like your Wahl Bravura*

Do you still like your Wahl Bravura? By the way, your pics on the beach with your poodles is fabulous!


----------



## ItzaClip (Dec 1, 2010)

Raven's Mom said:


> I have been following this thread because I want cordless clippers so badly. Do I understand everyone to be saying the Bravura, Arco, and Chromado are all essentially the same? I have flipped back and forth to new and old threads researching this and just want to be sure I get the right thing!


Yes they are. You will see some change depending on country. In Canada we use the bravura. But we tend to burn through them pretty quick ( about a year) my li pro has lithium battery and much better. My berretto is even better cause it's more powerful so you get a smooth smooth finish. I use these three daily in my salon as my main clippers. Most of my work is cute fluffy guard comb trims with scissor finish. I don't shave down very much.


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

Itzaclip, that little guy is so adorable!!! You do such great work


----------

